# Q about making a center beam to fit an Evans?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Few years back I built some centerbeams, but they take too long.
I have thought about shorting them by 3" so they would fit on an Evans car under frame.
Casting the ends, top middle ,bottom.
then the detail parts could come from the evans. and it can be truck or body mount.
You would just have to glue the parts together (less braking in shipping).
then glue it to the chasy.
would very many folks be interested in them IF I did a good job on the masters?
just thinking before winter gets over.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I think it could work good but in my opinion maybe you could do these on USA new 60 ft box car chassis. It would make the car bigger and could be built the same way. You know i like big cars and im bias that way but we have a 40fter already and a 60fter i think would work well... but what ever you decide i'l be in for a few. if you did a 53fter can USA trains lumber loads fit evenly?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick for the imput. 
My thought also was that the Evans has been around and usually on sale for awhile. 
Plus it would run on tighter curved RRs. 
I personally would hate to cut up a brand new car. 60fters. 
I have 5 of these. plus 6 or 8 plup wood and 6or 8 bulk heads, so I did not want to spend the time if it did not seem worth it over time. 

Nick, when you build your RR and run long trains, its alot of work and alot of space to store and make it do-able to bring them in and out.
anything over 30 cars requires lots of space.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya ask me about space and cars. I think the whole thing is about keepin the cost down when doing this type of car. USA car not cheap to do your type of conversion. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Marty, I was thinking you might be able to buy just the floor from USA and do the same as the evans floor, but witch ever you decide i will try a few.Kinda funny i just won one of these cars on ebay last week where someone took 2 USA cars and spliced them together for one long car, I will post pictures when i return from Key West FL next week.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh no heading to Key West. Is there a stop in your future on the return trip? Later RJD


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I would be very interested in a couple of them, I like the one you did with your lumber loads, that was on my list for cars to make since that is one of my 'industries" for my RR. I am also a believer in the 4-10 ft rule, so if its not perfect, thats what normal cars look after a few years of abuse.

Tom h


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, I would be interested too. It would look good on the 60 footer.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not make the floor too and just buy the trucks? 

But then, trucks wouldn't be any trouble for your growing casting skill.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 15 Jan 2010 05:38 PM 
Oh no heading to Key West. Is there a stop in your future on the return trip? Later RJD 

That was the plan RJ but mother nature went and screwed that up for me with the earth quake...........


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering Nick, I to thought you was gone, out of town, by by.???? 
Does this mean your going to Haiti??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, just his motorcycle! 

(His motorcycle made it to Florida, just not Nick!) 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mother nature is very cruel







Rite now if all was rite in the world id be sitting on the back of a 50ft boat down in the Keys with a pole. a beer and some very lightly dressed Blondes............Dam it.







But no she had to send an earthquake...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 17 Jan 2010 07:38 PM 
Mother nature is very cruel







Rite now if all was rite in the world id be sitting on the back of a 50ft boat down in the Keys with a pole. a beer and some very lightly dressed Blondes............Dam it.







But no she had to send an earthquake...


Ever consider that maybe a certain Someone is trying to tell you something?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 17 Jan 2010 07:59 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 17 Jan 2010 07:38 PM 
Mother nature is very cruel







Rite now if all was rite in the world id be sitting on the back of a 50ft boat down in the Keys with a pole. a beer and some very lightly dressed Blondes............Dam it.







But no she had to send an earthquake...


Ever consider that maybe a certain Someone is trying to tell you something? 

What, Stay away from the Blondes ?







I like Red heads Tooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Defiantly stay away from the blonds. Go with the red heads. Ya buddy. You've seen the light. Later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, how many are you going to have running by September? 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This project is on hold for now. getting busy at work. We have a new home and a El Portal restraunt addition to do. Lots of paper work. And we are doing an office now plus rocking an addition (great room).


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Always an excuse. You got after supper to do these projects. Paper work do in the day time when your head is straight. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I am doing a top secret project, which I HOPE will solve a major problem I have on the RR. But untill I know it works, mmmuuumms the word. 
Some things you just have to be "in the mood" for.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Im always in the MOOD.................HE HE HE


----------

